# Opinion Needed? 210Rs Vs. 250Rs



## PW_SD (Sep 24, 2010)

Looking at purchasing an Outback. Currently own a short(ish) PUP (E1 Evolution) and appreciate the mobility we have to go off-road and places with limited accesibility.

BUT! my family is growning and we are wanting for more of the comforts that come from a TT.

I still want to be able to be 'mobile' even with towing a TT. For that reason, the 21 foot 210RS seems attractive but I think we will appreciate the addded width that comes with the 250RS side slide. While only ~4' longer, I have the perception that I will be towing a super long trailer.

I have  a wife and 2 kids (another kid or two is likely). Towing is not an issue, I have a 3/4 ton Ram Cummins.

I feel my ideal Outback TT would be a 210RS with a side slide dinette! (oh well)

Those of you that have gone through this decision process, I would really like your input!!!

Thanks!


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

We were debating between the 210 and the 250 also. We were sold on the 210 because of the tow length just like you. We almost signed the papers but wanted to wait until we could see what the 250RS looked like. One look inside at the size difference with the dinette slide and we were sold. Good luck in your decision! Either one I know you will love.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I have a 2008 21RS. It's a good trailer but is cramped for four of us. If I had an extra 5 feet to store in I would prefer the 250RS due to the side slide out.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Go Larger you wont be sorry. Good Luck with your purchase.


----------



## Ish (Jun 15, 2010)

Just a minor clarification to the OP - the 250RS is more like 28 feet and the 210RS is a little north of 23'. When we saw the side and rear slidout of the 250RS we went right by the 210RS and straight to the 250RS. Yea, the 250 is no small trailer to pull, but with a 3/4 ton I think it would be well worth it for the added space.


----------



## MBrady (Apr 15, 2010)

Another option is to go with a used 08 or earlier 25 rss or 23 rs. The 25 rss is alittle over two feet shorter than the new 250. However no king bed. However closer in length to the new 210.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

I am a 210 owner so perhaps a bit bias. It is a great floor plan, easy to tow and maneuver. If you will regularly be traveling with your entire family of 4 and at times additional campers you will certainly appreciate the extra space in the 250. We have spent a few weekends with 4 people in the TT and found that no issue. Adding one or two extra campers makes the sleeping and moving about inside a bit cramped, not impossible but cramped.

Good luck with your choice


----------



## Steffanie622 (Nov 7, 2009)

I was doing the same thing last year debating between the 21/210, 23RS, 25RSS/250. We have 2 adults, 2 kids (now 6 and 15), 2 dogs and occasionally 3 parrots with us. I was towing a 21ft TT with the pop out tent sides and would run out of space (not literally but I don't like to be crowded and have bags of stuff all over inside) when the kids brought friends or someone bunked with us and didn't like the tent type beds so started looking. We needed to have room for the 4 of us and preferably room for a friend or 2, I wanted something I could tow myself that gave me inside room also. I liked the 21RS with the bunks, the 23RS because of the larger bottom bunk when friends were coming. The wish list was towing ability, storage, minimal need of unfolding tables/couches for sleeping extra friends, bunk beds, a solid rear bed slide and short enough to maneuver easily. I went to a local RV center and the 21/23 model was now the 210 (no 23RS anymore) and then they showed me the 250RS (new version of the 25RSS). As soon as I seen the side slide in the 250 I was hooked (I too thought it would be ideal to have the 21 with a side slide but never found one). I loved the 250 floor plan but it was heavier so started researching the used 25RSS and found one (on here!) and haven't looked back since. I have no issues with parking/backing up/maneuvering/towing, there is room for storage, when it rains and there are 4-6 people and pets it is not a big deal (we hang out in the TT frequently). If I had the 3/4 ton at the time I would've jumped at the 250 but went with a used 25RSS because of the additional weight on the new model (the few extra feet is not a big deal to tow).

Good luck with whatever choice you make!

Steffanie


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Go big or go home. Oh wait, that's Euchre...


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

We had a new 210RS and with just the 2 of us it was way too small, one had to sit while the other moved around both cant move at once, went with the 268RL, what a diff, only 1000lb more wt and actually pulls easier, but has the same small bath. we pull it fine with a 1/2 t chev cew cab.


----------



## PW_SD (Sep 24, 2010)

Great input. Thanks everyone! I will check out the older 23 floorplan for sure. Leaning toward the 250 but just love the shorter 210 length.


----------



## Rooster (Sep 1, 2010)

We had an '05 210rs up until June this year and we loved it. On the first trip out this year it didn't quite survive someone pulling a u-turn in front of me.







We went to the dealer and looked at a new 210 as well as the 250rs and we couldn't believe the difference in room! We pulled the trailer home as soon as we could and I really didn't notice a huge difference between the two. The 1/2 ton pulled it just fine fully loaded. I can't imagine going back to the 21' again. The little bit of extra length is a very small price to pay for the added living space.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

We have a 250RS and its just DW and myself. The size is perfect for us and our 3/4 ton pulls it with no problems. You won’t regret going with the 250RS.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

GO BIGGER ... bottomline is that you will soon regret going smaller ... they both two about the same ... and if you can back one you can back the other ... but on the inside .. its a night and day difference...


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

I would say a lot of this decision depends on how much you weigh the mobility issue.

Our 21RS doesn't quite have the off-road capability that your E1 has, but we are able to get it into some pretty tight places. We don't stay at any RV parks. Most of our camping is in national forests (not always in developed campgrounds), national parks, etc. So parking space is often an issue. At the same time, we don't spend much time in the trailer during waking hours. So we traded some interior space for the ability to squeeze into some places you would have a tough time fitting a larger trailer.

That being said, if we lived in a wet climate and there was a good chance of being stuck in the TT all day, we would appreciate having some extra floor space for our 3 kids.

Good luck with your decision...

Nathan


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Rooster said:


> We had an '05 210rs up until June this year and we loved it. On the first trip out this year it didn't quite survive someone pulling a u-turn in front of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2. I went from a 19 ft to a 31. Of course I noticed a bit of a difference with THAT change in size, but suprisingly not as much as I thought. When it comes to campers, a few square INCHES makes a difference let alone square feet.


----------



## SLO Outbacker (Jan 30, 2009)

We bought the 210 RS. Our family is smaller so the space is fine. I wanted the smaller rig to open up as many options for sites as possible. That was my biggest reason for taking so long to go from our Starcraft to the OB. I put that Starcraft into a lot of spots that a regular trailer could never go.

So far we have enjoyed the comfort of the OB, but have not done too much dry camping yet.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

We moved up from a 21 foot hybrid to the 250 RS. While it is noticeably bigger, it wasn't hard to get used to the extra length when towing. The real difference is the interior space. The open dining area is never cramped feeling. When the DW is working at the sink, traffic can come and go with ease. Anyone who spends time in our trailer, can't get over how spacious it is.

For me the decision is a no brainer.

Go with the 250RS. You'll love it.

Doug


----------



## akjason (Jan 2, 2011)

How would you guys feel pulling the 250RS with a 2006 F150, Tow Package, 5.4, 3.73, max tow 9300lbs.

I know it's within the specs of the truck and I know people pull more. However I am wondering if towing the 210 vs the 250 is that large of a difference on the strain of a vehicle. The 27' on the 250RS has me a little concerned, but the 210 seems like it may get crowded as others have stated. Just curious on your thoughts as upgrading my truck isn't an option at this point in time and we are bouncing back and forth between these two.


----------



## Lakewood (Feb 18, 2010)

danny285 said:


> We had a new 210RS and with just the 2 of us it was way too small, one had to sit while the other moved around both cant move at once, went with the 268RL, what a diff, only 1000lb more wt and actually pulls easier, but has the same small bath. we pull it fine with a 1/2 t chev cew cab.


Really? 1000# more and pulls easier?

We have a 210 210RS and love it but there is only two of us plus the dog. If I had it to do over, I would seriously consider the 250RS for the extra slideout and interior width. Our 210RS pulls great with our 1/2 Ton Titan.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I don't know about off road or not, but if your family is growing go bigger. If not, you'll just be moving to larger one before you know it and taking a bath $ when you do. Take it from me, I'm on my fifth rig in 10 yrs. Also, what ever you decide make sure your TV can easily handle the length, weight. Don't go by what the salesman says. My 02 cents.
Steve


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

We are a family of 4,and when we started looking the 210 looked like enough,but after my wife saw the 250 it was done deal.


----------

